

Ask HN: New to OS X; is homebrew safe to install for non-developer? - o_s_m

I just bought a MBA and have heard a lot about Homebrew. There seems to be a ton of packages that it installs. Is this necessary for a non-developer? Would it open me up to a lot more vulnerabilities, or is it like aptitude and only installs those packages when I tell it to? Thank you.
======
yen223
I'd say homebrew is a little bit more secure than others, because they are
pretty fussy about not installing to system-wide libraries.

That said, I can't think of a reason for a non-developer to use the packages
found on homebrew.

------
CyberFonic
I've been using a MBP (currently on v10.9.4) for over five years as a
developer and I've never had the need to install or use Homebrew. All the
programs that I use are available as .dmg or .pkg for installation. Of course
YMMV.

I suggest that you wait time a "must have" program is only available as
Homebrew, then go with it. As a general rule, I think it is unwise to install
programs that you "think you might" need. As Sanswork hints, Apple App Store
is where you'll get your OS updates from.

~~~
o_s_m
Great answers folks. I don't think I will need it in the immediate future, and
will attempt to only install necessary software that I anticipate that I will
need. I bought the 4gb RAM MBA and it does well...much better in Chrome than
in Safari..still learning.

~~~
caw
There's a project called CakeBrew
([https://www.cakebrew.com/](https://www.cakebrew.com/)) that was featured on
HN a while back. It adds a GUI to homebrew.

------
sanswork
It is exactly like aptitude. The choice of packages could open you up to more
vulnerabilities but homebrew itself shouldn't.

It's one of the first things I install whenever I reinstall my OS. That said
if you're not doing dev I'm not sure what packages on it you are looking for?

~~~
o_s_m
Thanks. In Linux I used aptitude quite often to clean old kernel versions and
install other verified software, and it felt good to install software from a
relatively safe location. So, does this only install things that are in the
Mac App Store?

~~~
sanswork
No, homebrew has a different repository from the app store.

~~~
o_s_m
Great. I will play around with it.

------
tumdum_
Is HN safe from non-developers?

